# Check this out



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/id/souped_up247

First I thought that the Z only weighed about 3200 lbs. Second I could be wrong about this, but actually how much stuff does Nismo have out for the Z. I think its BS, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

jblaze said:


> *http://www.cardomain.com/id/souped_up247
> 
> First I thought that the Z only weighed about 3200 lbs. Second I could be wrong about this, but actually how much stuff does Nismo have out for the Z. I think its BS, but I could be wrong. *


Obviously this guy has no idea what he is talking about. It's true that NISMO is comming out with alot of stuff for the 350Z but nothing that can put the 350 into the 10's hahahaha!


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Is there anything actually out for the 350Z from Nismo as of right now.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

Man this is from my home-town and I seen the cars they have at drivers image they are very well-known but they are over pricey, I THINK. BUT they got the nicest rides out there, they also have a yellow porsche, along with a teg type R with chameleon paint JOB


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

jblaze said:


> *Is there anything actually out for the 350Z from Nismo as of right now. *


I think they are opening up in summer or spring.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

*Duh... your a little behind Jon Blaze*



jblaze said:


> *Is there anything actually out for the 350Z from Nismo as of right now. *


Peep this shit homie:
http://www.i-m-racing.com/350z.html

http://www.fast-autos.net/nismo/nismo350z.html 



2004 Nissan Pathfinder Armada on 24's









2004 Sentra SE-R SpecV 2-Door









2004 350Z Kustom










Hoof
Arted


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

I am not behind...I just didnt know. And those two links didnt tell me shit. I know the 350Z has aftermarket. But I am asking if NISMO released anything to the public for consumers to buy. Your just as clueless as the next person to when Nismo will release anything.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

jblaze said:


> *I am not behind...I just didnt know. And those two links didnt tell me shit. I know the 350Z has aftermarket. But I am asking if NISMO released anything to the public for consumers to buy. Your just as clueless as the next person to when Nismo will release anything. *


Go to the dealer, they should have a nismo catalog or be able to get one, and order parts out of it


----------

